# We got a package today!!?



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

How exciting!! I hope we are allowed to dig in early because these girls are too excited to wait for Christmas! 

Will post pics shortly!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i wouldn't be able to wait haha can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woohoo!! wonder what ya gots  cant wait!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Woohoo!!! This is so cool! THANK YOU SO MUCH DAISY! 

Okay so I'm not a photographer tonight so don't mind the crappy pictures. And I didn't get many!

Here are the girls waiting for me to dig in!









Roxy in her NEW SWEATER! I AM SO THRILLED!!! *Fixed!*









I didn't put Billa in hers but I kid you not I ALMOST bought it today!   (I am waiting until her bleeding stops.)

And for meeeee! Omg I have never smelt this scent before and I am in LOVE!!










Thank you thank you, from Billa, Roxy and Heather!

Oh I wanted to add! It's so perfect we got Honest Kitchen samples because we just bought a box tonight! So excited to try them all out!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

niceeeee! love the stuff. great job daisy!  i thought that lotion said "moonlight pain" lOL! :albino:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

The sweaters are so cute! Lulu Pink has such cute doggie stuff.
Well done Daisy!

Pidge I thought it said the same thing at first. Lol! 
I bet it smells really good. I wish I could take a sniff.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> The sweaters are so cute! Lulu Pink has such cute doggie stuff.
> Well done Daisy!
> 
> Pidge I thought it said the same thing at first. Lol!
> I bet it smells really good. I wish I could take a sniff.


muhahahaha!!! :daisy:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I had to take a double look at the lotion as well - I thought it said Moonlight Pain as well. hehehehe How funny how our eyes deceive us.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I -still- think it says Moonlight Pain! What does it really say!? *blonde*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice pics, Heather! Everything looks great!  



Muzby said:


> I -still- think it says Moonlight Pain! What does it really say!? *blonde*


It's Moonlight Path.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

foggy said:


> Very nice pics, Heather! Everything looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> It's Moonlight Path.




Haha. Oh man, can I claim I wasn't wearing my glasses? *shame!*


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

What an awesome load you got!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Hahaha, it DOES look like pain! It'd definitely Path.  You guys can come smell me later after I shower with it! LOL

By the way I messed up my pictures and posted the same one twice, nobody picked up on it?? It's fixed now with a picture of Rox wearing her adorable new sweater! I'm so happy they have some now


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a great package. The sweaters are fantastic and I'll bet you're just thrilled. Love the smell of that stuff too, btw.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i picked up on it but i thought it was on purpose LOL!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

btw! i just saw a guy picture in ur screen. who are u chattin wif missy! LOL!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww sweet good job secret santa


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Great job SS! I thought the bath stuff said Pain too lol.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> btw! i just saw a guy picture in ur screen. who are u chattin wif missy! LOL!


Oh noo, that's my friend Christina! (BlessingsAbound)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

the sweater is so pretty!!! 

and for the record I thought "pain" too hahahaha


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

those sweaters are so cute!!...everything is great!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> niceeeee! love the stuff. great job daisy!  i thought that lotion said "moonlight pain" lOL! :albino:


ME TOO!! :laughing8: Bahaha!
The sweaters are soooooo cute


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy looks adorable in the sweater! So funny that you almost bought the pink one for Billa. You got the blankets too right?
 on the Moonlight Pain!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

OH yes if course! They're sleeping on it right now  I have the other one folded up in their doggy box.

Thanks again Daisy! (And Kelly )


----------

